# Old billboard



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out the billboard on top right. This picture is from 1955 and is 69th St. in Upper Darby, PA. There were/still is all retail stores there, I used to go up there when I was a kid, there were no malls then. Underneath the billboard is Cheers Bar, it is shut down now, I think someone was shot in there.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Chevrolet, :thumbsup:. Kinda still around.

Philidelphia Electric co.:thumbsup:. they still in business?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool pic.

I always like looking at the old cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Back then, as well as today, most people that read the billboard didn't know what they meant. 100-A?
Most new homes at the time were equipped with 60 amp services until the code required 100 amp services. IIRC, 1959.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Check out the billboard on top right. This picture is from 1955 and is 69th St. in Upper Darby, PA. There were/still is all retail stores there, I used to go up there when I was a kid, there were no malls then. Underneath the billboard is Cheers Bar, it is shut down now, I think someone was shot in there.


is that from the 80's sitcom cheers


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

ampman said:


> is that from the 80's sitcom cheers


 Thats was Boston


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

ace24wright said:


> Thats was Boston


it could still be filmed in PA


----------

